# لحظه من فضلك !!!! By : Mina Elbatal



## Alexander.t (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشهد هذه الايام أرتفاع فى الاسعار بطريقه جنونيه*
* ليست المشكله فى حد ذاتها أرتفاع الاسعار بهذه الطريقه الجنونيه التى فاقت جنون قيس لمحبوبته ليلى*
* ولكن المشكله تكمن فى سياسة القمع التى تستخدمها الدوله معنا*
* ولكى لا يندرج بنا الحديث تحت مغزى سياسى فانا لم اتحدث عن مغزى سياسى اطلاقا هنا فى هذا الموضوع*
* المشكله تكمن فى ألاجور والحد الادنى للأجر *
* فمع قرائتى البسيطه لبعض الاخبار أجد أن المجلس القومى للاجور أصدر قرار بالحد الادنى للاجور وهو 400 جنيه *
* بعد قراءة هذا المقال وبأمكانك قرائته (بالضغط هنا ) جلست أفكر مع نفسى قرابة الساعة*
* ما هو المبلغ الذى يكفى أسره مكونه من أب وأم وطفلين فى وسط هذه الاسعار وظروف المعيشة*

* هل يكفى 400 جنيه كما حدد المجلس القومى للأجور أم ماذا يكفى من وجهة نظرك*

* شارك برأيك معنا فى الاستطلاع*

*كم من المال يكفى شهرياً لتعيش أسرة مكونة من 4 أفراد حياه سعيدة؟*​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لحظه من فضلك !!!!*

بص يا كيوبيد كل اسرة و على حسب ما تدبر نفسها 
بس 400 دول قليل اوى و اللى بياخد 400 دا بيشتغل شغلانة تانية 
احنا مثلا 5 و بيكفينا ف الشهر مرتب بابا على ماما 4500 و بيكفينا و ساعات كمان بيخلص قبل الشهر 
بس الصراحة بنصرف فى حاجات هبلة كتير و ملهاش اى لزمة و انا اول واحد بعمل كدا 
اعرف ناس دخلها فى الشهر 600 و و سدقنى عايشة بية و عمرها ما مدت ايديها لحد 
فا كل واحد على حسب ما يدبر نفسة 
و كمان الزوجة مفروض تتحمل و تصبر مع زوجها ع الحلوة و المرة 
و معلش بقة ردى مش اوى يعنى 
حاجة على قد دماغى كدا 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعتقد 1200 معقول جدا
وطبعا بتفرق في حاجات كتيره
والاحسن من ده كله
الواحد يفضل عاذب احسن​*


----------



## zama (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا رأيئ 1500 : 2000 تم التصويت لذلك ، لأنى ما لقيت حد أعلى من كدا بالأستطلاع ..

الـــ 1000 ج دلوقتى *رقم تافه جداً* كمرتب بأمانة .. 

بأمانة الرقم اللى بقوله لك دا من غير تيك أواى ولا أى رفاهيات كل شئ بالبيت ، 

بأختصار الـــ 2000 يادوب للمعيشة اليومية العادية *بدون أى طوارئ ولا زيارات و لا مجاملات أستثنائية* ، 

يعنى لو حد تعب و هيدخل المستشفى هنسحب فلوس ،

لو فى مناسبة و لازم نجامل أصحابها هنسحب فلوس ..

متنساش أنى ما قولت عن الإيجارات الجديدة على أساس إن كل واحد أعد فى بيته ..

400 ج مبلغ يكفى حياة الكفاف !!

==

يا كيوبيد دا أقل طقم لبس للعيد تنسقه مع بعض بـ 600 ج دا أدنى شئ للمستويات الذو قيمة ،

لو مش مصدق أنزل طلعت حرب و شوف ، أنزل أبراهيم اللقانى مصر الجديدة و أتأكد بنفسك .. 

بنطلون بـ 200:250 و جاكيت كويس بـ 300 ما يقل عن كدا و بعد دا كله ما جيبت تيشرت أو قميص ..

عرفت بئا إن الـ600 ج ما تقضى ، دا بند لبس شتوى بس ..

==

عموماً ياكيوبيد كل واحد بيعيش على أد دخله و بينسق حياته طبقاً لكدا ..


----------



## zama (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اعتقد 1200 معقول جدا
> وطبعا بتفرق في حاجات كتيره
> والاحسن من ده كله
> الواحد يفضل عاذب احسن​*



الجزئية دى كويسة ، لأنها بتوفر مسئوليات و أعباء نفسية ..

لكن مش كل الشباب اللى يقدر يعد عاذب بالأخص الفئة الأجتماعية ..

أعتقد أنك أجتماعى أوووووووووى يا مايكل ..

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبى  ..


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

400 جنية دول يتصرفو فى كيلو اللحمة اللى ب60 جنية ولا الانبوبة اللى ب55 ولا ايجار الشقة اللى مش عارفة بكام ولا فاتورة الكهربا ولا فاتورة المية ولا مصاريف الدروس الخصوصية ولا المدرسة ولا لبس العيد ولا يعنى فى عيد ميلاد حد فيكو حد فكر يعشى التانى بره ولا لو معاك محل ايجارة ولا رحلة ابنك نفسه يطلعها ولا ميكب المدام دى اهم حاجة ولا الكوافير ولا الحلاق  ولاولاولا 
دحنا ايامنا سوده


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

محدش يفكر فى جواز الا بعد ما يورث حاجة جامدة او يلاقى اثار بقى او يسرق بنك اى خدمة يجماعة حبيت اوعيكو الاول قبل اى حد مييتهور وياخد الخطوة دى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> الجزئية دى كويسة ، لأنها بتوفر مسئوليات و أعباء نفسية ..
> 
> لكن مش كل الشباب اللى يقدر يعد عاذب بالأخص الفئة الأجتماعية ..
> 
> ...



*
شباب كتير نفسهم يتجوزوا طبعا
لكن ظروفهم بتمنعهم وبيكونوا يائسين جدا
وبيضطروا انهم يسرقوا 
ربنا يوفق كل اولاده *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> 400 جنية دول يتصرفو فى كيلو اللحمة اللى ب60 جنية ولا الانبوبة اللى ب55 ولا ايجار الشقة اللى مش عارفة بكام ولا فاتورة الكهربا ولا فاتورة المية ولا مصاريف الدروس الخصوصية ولا المدرسة ولا لبس العيد ولا يعنى فى عيد ميلاد حد فيكو حد فكر يعشى التانى بره ولا لو معاك محل ايجارة ولا رحلة ابنك نفسه يطلعها ولا ميكب المدام دى اهم حاجة ولا الكوافير ولا الحلاق  ولاولاولا
> دحنا ايامنا سوده





apsoti قال:


> محدش يفكر فى جواز الا بعد ما يورث حاجة جامدة او يلاقى اثار بقى او يسرق بنك اى خدمة يجماعة حبيت اوعيكو الاول قبل اى حد مييتهور وياخد الخطوة دى




*لو مينا شاف الكلام ده
هيرجع في كلامه من دلوقتي
وهو ماهيصدق طبعا *​


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو مينا شاف الكلام ده*
> *هيرجع في كلامه من دلوقتي*
> 
> *وهو ماهيصدق طبعا *​


 لا اخس عليك يا كوكو :smil13::ab7::big74:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا اخس عليك يا كوكو :smil13::ab7::big74:




*ههههههههههه
خلاص هعمل تبرع ليكم
عشان تتجوزا بسرعه
واخلص منك 
لو كل عضو دفع جنيه واحد
هتبقي مليونيره وتتجوزوا*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *خلاص هعمل تبرع ليكم*
> *عشان تتجوزا بسرعه*
> *واخلص منك *
> ...


امم ماشى موافقة اتبرع ولو بجنية :beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> امم ماشى موافقة اتبرع ولو بجنية :beee:




*وانا صاحب الفكره 
يبقي النص بالنص
والا هبوظ الليله*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا صاحب الفكره *
> *يبقي النص بالنص*
> 
> *والا هبوظ الليله*​


 يبقى ضمنا مش هنتجوز ابدا نص بنص ايه لما تتجوز نتبرع لكن هنبص لبعض مش هينفع :ranting:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> يبقى ضمنا مش هنتجوز ابدا نص بنص ايه لما تتجوز نتبرع لكن هنبص لبعض مش هينفع :ranting:




*اشمعنا انتوا يعني
انا كمان عايز اكمل نص ديني
ولا اخلي البت قاعده جنبي كده
لحد لما تخلل مني*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا موافقة ميرنا فى كلامها المعيشة صعبة جدا اليومين دول ومتطلباتها كتير
وكل شىء سعرة بيعلى كل يوم عن اللى قبلة

ياريت يرفعوا مستوى المرتبات بس ميرفعوش معاة اسعار الاكل وغيرةةةة

وانا شايفة ان اسرة من 4 افراد يكفيها بالايجار وكلة حوالى 

1500ل 2000



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا مون يا خويا 400 جنيه ايه يا بني اللي تقدر تعيش اب وام وطفلين*
*ليييييييييه مش بيروحو مدارس ولا بياكلو ولا دول اطفال لعبة*
*مش اقلللللللللل من 1500 او اكتر تقدر تعيشك يدووووووووبك يعني*
​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا اخترت 1200 حلوين قوى بس بشرط
اول سنة جواز
بعد كدة اضرب فى 3
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*متابعه وليا عوده علشان ادلى برأيى ههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

خالو بالكم يا جماعه متبصوش دلوقثتي الدنيا بقي ينفع ينسبها كام
لازم نبص لقدام وفي المستقبل هل 1000 جنيه دي علي سبيل المثال هتنفع قدام شويه مع مرعاه غلوا الاسعار وزياده عدد افراد الاسره 
متابعه 
موضوع جميل ونقاش عقلاني


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> خالو بالكم يا جماعه متبصوش دلوقثتي الدنيا بقي ينفع ينسبها كام
> لازم نبص لقدام وفي المستقبل هل 1000 جنيه دي علي سبيل المثال هتنفع قدام شويه مع مرعاه غلوا الاسعار وزياده عدد افراد الاسره
> متابعه
> موضوع جميل ونقاش عقلاني


*وهى نافعة دلوقتى علشان تنفع فى المستقبل
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *وهى نافعة دلوقتى علشان تنفع فى المستقبل
> *​



ايه التفاؤل ده كله ياسونى​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصفتى فى السوق وعارف 
اقدر اقولك ان 1000 جنية متعملش حاجة
وانا داخل على جواز وعارف
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بصفتى فى السوق وعارف
> اقدر اقولك ان 1000 جنية متعملش حاجة
> وانا داخل على جواز وعارف
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهى متعملش بس اتفائل يعنى وربنا بيدبر
الله يعيننننك:spor24:​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعنى انا لما اتفائل اية الى حيحصل
انا الحمد لله اخدتها من بدايتها ومبشتغلش بمرتب
وانصح اى شاب عايز يتجوز
ميشتغلش بمرتب
اشتغل حر فى اى حاجة
ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انا معاك انه فعلا صعب 
بس دي طبيعه حياتنا صعبه
ولازم كل واحد يكيف اموره وحياته علي قد امكانيته 
ربنا معاك يا عريس


----------



## احلى ديانة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة 1000 جنية اية بس

انا كنت قاعد فى مصر دراسة

وبصرف 2000 جنية انا واخويا فى الشهر

كان في فى منتدى تانى حسبة المرتب دى

قبل ما الاسعار تغلى 

احنا فى البيت 4 افراد بنصرف اكتر من 4000 جنية على مستلزمات العيشة العادية مش هقولك الرفاهية

كل الرفاهية

وصلة نت وتليفزيون ب 50 جنية فى الشهر
بنزين عربية حوالى 150 جنية فى الشهر

يعنى 200 جنية رفاهية

ودى حسبة انا مقتنع بيها

فقير 800 جنية
اقل من متوسط حوالى 1500 جنية
متوسط حوالى 3000 جنية
فوق المتوسط 5000 جنية
فوق المتوسط مميز 10000 جنية
رفاهية من 30 الى 60000 جنية شهريا

نيجى بقى للحسبة الكلية لاى اسرة عادية


كيلو لحمه كل اسبوع = 4 * 50 = 200
50 جنيه بنزين كل اسبوع = 5*50 = 200
مياه + غاز + كهرباء = 50
4 فرخات نقول ب كله 150 مع اني مش عارف السعر كام
4 كيلو سمك مش لازم حاجه عاليه قوي نقول بلطي مثلا مش لازم جمبري : 4 * 15 = 60
لبن وجبن يوميا قول مثلا 6 * 30 = 150
خضار وفاكهه 50 * 4 = 200
مصروف جيبي مثلا 10 عشان سندوتشات = 10 * 25 عشان الاجازات = 250
اي حاجات زياده قول 300

ودى ايام الرخص مش الغلو الى احنا فية دلوقتى​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا جماعة 1000 جنية اية بس​
> 
> انا كنت قاعد فى مصر دراسة​
> وبصرف 2000 جنية انا واخويا فى الشهر​
> ...


 
كلام أخويا مظبوط أوووووووووووى و أؤيده ..

و الحسبة دى العادية ..

بس أنت نسيت (( معجون الأسنان و ريد سائل للناموس و الذبدة و أى حلويات تبئا فى 

البيت و أكيد هنخرج نغير جو و أكيد هيكون فى برفان )) ، بأمانة دى حاجات أساسية ،

دا البيوت طلباتها كتير جداً *أحنا ناسيين حاجات ثانوية كتير* ..

مش معقول هنقضيها كدا شغل على طول  ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

2000 جنيه تعتبر اجر كويس بالنسبه للاجور اللى موجوده حاليا 
بس قولى فين القيها دى 
حتى لو موجوده لازم هيكون فى تعقيد فيها 
وهات وسطه واعمل وسوى 
لاء مؤهلك ماينفعش 
وضاعت الوظيفه 
افضل مرتب لاى اسره مصريه فى تلك الايام 
يجب ان يتراوح ما بين 
5000 جنيه إلى اعلى 
بس فين مرتبات زى كده علشان نعيش عيشه زى الفل 
الوظائف الموجوده حاليا 
مرتباتها تتراوح بين 
300 تصل إلى 6 ساعات و 8ساعات 
400 تصل إلى 7ساعات و9 ساعات 
600 تصل إلى 12 ساعه يوميا وبعض الوظائف 18 ساعه 
أعلى مرتبات شفتها بصراحه وجت قدامى 
بس اغلبيتهم غير مناسب 
قولولى بقى اوصل لشغل مرتبات اعلى فين !!!! 
اذا كان شغل زى ده وغير مناسب والمرتب بتاعه مايعملش حاجه 
يبقى الشغل المناسب هيكون مرتبه ايه ..........
احنا كشباب مش طالبين مرتبات كبيره اوى 
بس محتاجين اننا نجهز نفسنا ونعيش حياه سعيده بمرتب معقول 
مش مرتب يكاد ان لا يفعل شيئا فى تلك الايام باهظه الاسعار والمعيشه 
فى اعتقادى ان مرتب لاى شاب مبتدأ حياته لابد ان يصل إلى 2000 جنيه 
ثم يزيد كل فتره ككل سنه مثلا يزيد 500 جنيه لكى يصبح قادر
ان يفتح منزلا ويكون اسره ويعيش حياه سعيده 
هل كل ده كتير ؟؟؟ 
احنا كده طالبين زياده عن حقنا فى بلد ماحدش بياخد حقه فيها 
يبقى عندنا حق نقول نسافر ولا لاء !!!
على الاقل بلاد بره
 ( اى البلاد الاجنبيه بتقدر قيمه الشخص اللى بيشتغل
حتى لو مش معاه شهاده )
رحمتك يارب ​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> 2000 جنيه تعتبر اجر كويس بالنسبه للاجور اللى موجوده حاليا
> 
> بس قولى فين القيها دى
> حتى لو موجوده لازم هيكون فى تعقيد فيها
> ...


 
صدقت يا كيرلس بجد  ..

بتسأل على المرتبات العالية هتلاقيها فى حالتين :

 + لو شغل بدنى بيعتمد ع المجهود البدنى هتلاقيه أجرته عالية شهره بـ 1500 أقل حاجة ..

+  فى مجال تانى من الشغل بيعتمد ع الفكر  و السمسرة زى

المستخلص الجمركى فلوسها كويسة بجد ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> صدقت يا كيرلس بجد  ..
> 
> بتسأل على المرتبات العالية هتلاقيها فى حالتين :
> 
> ...


 
+ بالنسبه لشغل المجهود البدنى مش معقول معاك بكالريوس وتعبان وطالع عينك اربع سنين وتشتغل زيك زى اى شخص معهوش شهاده 
وصدقنى مرتبك مش هيوصل اكتر من 800 جنيه 
ده اذا كانت شركه كويسه كمان
+ بالنسبه لشغله المستخلص الجمركى جميله ماعنديش تعليق عليها
غير نقطتين
اولا : بتعتمد على مؤهل عالى وده سهل لاصحاب المؤهلات العليا 
ثانيا : بتحتاج لوسطه وهى الكوسه فى مصر ودى مش كل الناس عندها وسطه علشان تشتغل 

بجد بجد ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## qwyui (31 أكتوبر 2010)

فى الزمن القريب الفلوس ليس لها اى قيمة وربنا يرحمناويكون مع الجيل السابق


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا طبعا 400 جنيه ميكفيش أسبوع واحد مع أسرة مكونة من 4 أفراد
أكيد هيكملوا الشهر شحاتة بقى:smile01
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

وحياتك فى وفى حكومة كمان

بس الى يعرف يشتغل فيهم يبقى اتهنى

الكهرباء المياة البترول الضرائب

مرتابتهم روعة وفلوسهم حلوة جدا

اسالنى انا


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> + بالنسبه لشغل المجهود البدنى مش معقول معاك بكالريوس وتعبان وطالع عينك اربع سنين وتشتغل زيك زى اى شخص معهوش شهاده
> وصدقنى مرتبك مش هيوصل اكتر من 800 جنيه
> ده اذا كانت شركه كويسه كمان
> + بالنسبه لشغله المستخلص الجمركى جميله ماعنديش تعليق عليها
> ...



مع أحترامى لكلامك ، معنى إن أنت عايز درجة معينة بالشغل دا حقك ، لكن زى ما بقولك 

كدا إن أقل عامل من عمال المحاجر بياخد فى الأسبوع 400 ج عداً و نقداً و دا مرتب تافه 

مقارنة بالمجهود المبذول بالشغل ..

بس خلى بالك بتعجز بدرى بدرى ..

==

أما بالنسبة لشغلة المستخلص فهى كل اللى بتحتاجه معادلة بتاخدها بوزارة المالية مدتها 3 شهور و تكلفتها 1500 ج يعنى الحكاية سهلة ..

==

ربنا يوفقك حبيبى ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مع أحترامى لكلامك ، معنى إن أنت عايز درجة معينة بالشغل دا حقك ، لكن زى ما بقولك
> 
> كدا إن أقل عامل من عمال المحاجر بياخد فى الأسبوع 400 ج عداً و نقداً و دا مرتب تافه
> 
> ...


اكيد طبعا انك تشتغل فى محجر بتتعب بدرى بدرى 
علشان المجهود الكبير اللى بيتعمل 
ومرتبها يعتبر قليل جدا لما يوصل ل1600 ومجهودها عالى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ 
فكره المعادله دى اول مره اسمعها 
 جميله جدا بالتأكيد 
بس عندى سؤال
 اكيد بتشغتل بعد كده ولا قدم وسيب رقم تليفونك !!!​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وحياتك فى وفى حكومة كمان
> 
> بس الى يعرف يشتغل فيهم يبقى اتهنى
> 
> ...


 
مش كل شغل الحكومه يا فادى 
معاك ان البترول مرتباته عاليه 
الكهرباء والمياه والضرائب ما اعتقدش 
بس معرفش لانى ماسمعتش غير عن البترول 
وكان ليا قرايبى شغالين فى البترول ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش كل شغل الحكومه يا فادى
> معاك ان البترول مرتباته عاليه
> الكهرباء والمياه والضرائب ما اعتقدش
> بس معرفش لانى ماسمعتش غير عن البترول
> وكان ليا قرايبى شغالين فى البترول ​



كوكو والدتى كبير مهندسين كهرباء

ووالدى كان مدير عام مياة الشرب بدرجة وكيل وزارة

الكهرباء فلوسها كتيرة جدا

انا عايز اقولك الحوافز بس سنة 2010 150%
يعنى الى بيقبض اساسى 500 هياخد عليها حوافز 750 غير باقى مفردات المرتب
يعنى اساسى وحوافز بس =500+750 = 1250 غير باقى مفردات المرتب
سنة 2011 الحوافز 200% يعنى ال1250 هيبقوا 1500
سنة 2012 250% يعنى هيبقى 1750
غير مفردات المرتب

غير كل شوية مكافات وحاجات تانية كتير

بامانة لو عرفت تجيب تعين فى الكهرباء تبقى استريحت كتير

انا عايز اقولك ان فى ناس بتدفع مبالغ كبيرة علشان تتعين فى الكهرباء 

ادعيلى والدتى تعرف تعينى ابناء عاملين احسن قفلينها عليهم شوية:a82:​


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اكيد طبعا انك تشتغل فى محجر بتتعب بدرى بدرى
> علشان المجهود الكبير اللى بيتعمل
> ومرتبها يعتبر قليل جدا لما يوصل ل1600 ومجهودها عالى
> ــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...



شوف يا كيرو ما أقدر أتكلم عموماً لأنى ما أعرف ظروفك ، لكن

أنا أخويا أخدها و أشتغل حالياً ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> كوكو والدتى كبير مهندسين كهرباء
> 
> ووالدى كان مدير عام مياة الشرب بدرجة وكيل وزارة
> 
> ...



*ربنا معاك يا فادى 
بأذن المسيح خير 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> شوف يا كيرو ما أقدر أتكلم عموماً لأنى ما أعرف ظروفك ، لكن
> 
> أنا أخويا أخدها و أشتغل حالياً ..



*ظروف زى ايه طيب 
الدراسه تقصد ؟؟
*​


----------



## zama (3 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *ظروف زى ايه طيب *
> 
> *الدراسه تقصد ؟؟*​


 
هستأذنك تعالى ع الخاص ، لأجل عدم تشتيت الموضوع ..

أنا تحت أمرك ..  ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*طبعا انا كنت متابعه الحوار معاكوا وعاجبنى جدااا رأى كل شخص فيكوا  
وبعد اذنك يا مووون انا شايفه الموضوع بزاويه تانيه 
انا شايفه ان ال 400 جنيه وما يقاربها هى دخل  طبقه كبيييره لاسر كتيره فى مصر وبيشتكوا 
وفى ناس دخلها ممكن يعدى ال 20000 الف شهريا واكتر كمان  وبيشتكوا 
الموضوع ببساطه الالتزامات ومتطلبات معيشة كل اسره
فى اسره الطبيعى بتاعها انها مستغنيه عن نوعيات كتير من الاكل ومعندهاش اى ترفيه غير مثلا جهاز تليفزيون واحد ان وجد كمان وبيشتروا اللبس مستعمل كل عيد ده لو قدروا ومدارسهم بمصاريف بسيطه وووو
وفى اسره تلاقى الولد بيدرس طب ولا هندسه وبيطلع يكمل بره والبنت داخله خاص بمصاريف بتوصل ل 35000 الف مثلا وتجديد اشتراك النادى كل سنه مبلغ وقدره ومرتبات سواقين وشغالين بكذا الف فاللى جاى يا قضى يا مقضاش فطبيعى بيشتكوا
فالدخل اهميته مرتيطه بمتطلبات كل اسره ومدى قدرتها على الاستغناء عن بعض الكماليات اللى بيختلف تحديدها من مستوى للتانى
الدليل مثلا تلاقوا فى بعض المناطق الشعبيه البسيطه الشاب ممكن فرصته انه يلاقى سكن اكتر من شاب فى منطقه مستواها اعلى والسبب فرق  سعر الشقق ما بين المناطق 
الشاب المتعلم تعليم عالى دخله اوقات كتييييير بيكون اقل من العامل الحرفى اللى الساعه بتاعته بفلوس
اللى اقصده من كلامى ان قيمة ال 400 جنيه بتختلف مش ثابته من مستوى للتانى
فى اسره بتعرف تدبر حالها بشرا كيلو لحمه ب 25 جنيه مثلا واسره متقدرش تاكل غير البلدى اللى  ب 75 
فى اسره بتروح تتعالج عند دكتور ب 7 جنيه واسره تانيه بتتعالج عند الدكتور ابو 500 جنيه 
يعنى ال 400 اللى ممكن نشوفها مبلغ تافه ميقضيش مصاريف فرد واحد فى اسره متوسطه هى نفسها ال 400 اللى بتكفى اسره كامله فى مستوى معيشى اخر  
مجرد رأى 
متابعه باقى الاراء معاك يا مووون وميرررسى على موضوعك الجميل *


----------



## zama (3 نوفمبر 2010)

> *مجرد رأى
> متابعه باقى الاراء معاك يا مووون وميرررسى على موضوعك الجميل *



كلام حضرتك مظبوط و واضح إن حضرتك بتتكلمى من واقع خدمة كنسية ..

لكن لى كام سؤال خفاف أووووووووووى ،

 1- هل مستوى الحياة اللى حضرتك بتتكلمى عليه مستوى أدمى ؟؟

2- أيه الحل مع ضعاف النفوس اللى بيبصوا للى بأيد غيرهم ؟؟

3- ليه الناس دى بشوفهم عايشين و بيضحكوا و أنا ممكن أكون مش بسعادتهم أحياناً ؟؟

==

*لمحة بسيطة* حضرتك بتقولى 1 ك لحمة بـــ 25 ج ، أزاى دا ؟؟ !!

تقصدى *ميتة ، فرزة تانية* أوك أياً كان المصدر و النوعية بئا ، 

محتمل بنسبة 80 % هتجيبلهم مرض قاسى أووووووى مش هينفع فيه الدكتور أبو 7 ج ، 

دا إن مكنش المرض تسمم فى الحال ..

==

أسمحيلى أتعمق شوية فى الكلام ،

طعمها أيه اللحمة اللى بـــ 25 ج ، أعتقد كاوتش ..

هل هما ألات مطالبين يستحملوا كل السلبيات دى ؟؟

يعنى يدخلوا الدنيا و يخرجوا منها و هما برا إطار الحياة أساساً ..

فى الأنجيل مكتوب (( خلقنا ليكون لنا أفضل )) ..

==

عارفه حضرتك بتابع من وقت للأخر مركز الأحصائيات و المتابعة 

لقيت أحصائية غريبة جداً و مستفزة فى جوهرها أووووووووووووووووى ،

المظهر ربنا يزيد الخير ، لكن بالتفكير 

25 مليار جنيه مصاريف أعمال خيرية ما بين مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى و ما بين أفراد ،

*يعنى لو فى* توزيع بعدالة الناس دى كانت هتاخد الفلوس دى بدون ما نجرح 

مشاعرها خالص ولا نحسسها أننا نعطف عليهم ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الفقر طعمه مر


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> كلام حضرتك مظبوط و واضح إن حضرتك بتتكلمى من واقع خدمة كنسية ..
> 
> *فعلا كلامك مظبوط*
> 
> ...



*الاعمال الخيريه والتبرعات  اللى بيتم الاعلان عنها للاسف معظمها بتروح لغير المستحقين ومعظها بيكون مغرض مثلا للتقليل من الضرائب أو هدايا انتخابات وغيرررها من الاهداف
يمكن من المجالات الناجحه فى الجزئيه دى على مستوى الدوله بنك الطعام ولمست ده بنفسى وقت السيول 
يا ريت طبعا يكون الموضوع منظم ويكون بشكلغير جارح على الاقل على المستوى الكنسى اللى يطول الحديث عنه ولكن فى موضوع تانى بقى علشان مش نشتت الموضوع
انا اللى اشكرك يا زاما على الحوار :99:*


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *طبعا انا كنت متابعه الحوار معاكوا وعاجبنى جدااا رأى كل شخص فيكوا
> وبعد اذنك يا مووون انا شايفه الموضوع بزاويه تانيه
> انا شايفه ان ال 400 جنيه وما يقاربها هى دخل  طبقه كبيييره لاسر كتيره فى مصر وبيشتكوا
> وفى ناس دخلها ممكن يعدى ال 20000 الف شهريا واكتر كمان  وبيشتكوا
> ...



+1111111111111

فعلا هو دا الواقع

انا عايز اقولك ان خالى مدير كبير فى شركة خاصة سويسرية 

وطبعا معروف مرتباتهم بتبقى كام

عايز اقولك ان خالى بيقبض ما يقرب ما بين 8000 الى 10000 

ويادوب بيقضوا معاة

العربية تقسيط والشقة مش ملك 

لان ببساطة هو اتعود على مستوى عيشة معين مش عارف ينزل عنة


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> +1111111111111
> 
> فعلا هو دا الواقع
> 
> ...



*هو ده بالظبط يا فادى اللى قصدته 
الخلاصه انه محدش عارف يعيش بمستواه ايا كان فصعب جداااا نحدد رقم معين ثابت لكل المستويات*


----------

